

Why We Don’t Negotiate Salary and Neither Should You - moonka
http://magoosh.com/blog/why-we-dont-negotiate-salary/

======
hchenji
I don't understand...does this mean that one should negotiate for a higher
compensation instead of salary?

If not...why not negotiate for higher pay in a profit oriented industry? Yes
you build value and make the world better, but it isn't charity.

------
robgibbons
A person's ability and willingness to negotiate can tell you a lot about their
personality.

